# I miss my girl



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

On Saturday I said goodbye to my beautiful Kimbo. She had DM and was getting to the stage where she could just about stand and needed help to get up. She was in no physical pain but I could tell that she wasn't happy and wasn't enjoying life anymore. I couldn't watch her being so sad. It was a very difficult decision to make but we all agreed that it would be kinder to have her out to sleep. She was almost 14. I'm heartbroken. Its been years since I last posted here. I though being on this forum might make me feel a little better.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

/hugs It is never easy but thank god you cared more for her pain then keeping her alive for yours. ( I have know people like that.) One of the things that still makes me believe in god is the rainbow bridge. I want to see all my pets again. Maybe pet is the wrong word, ----see my friends again.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

:hug::hugs:

So very sorry.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. No words to make it better.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

i am so soory for your loss. there are no words to make this ok . It is so hard. run free Kimber run free.


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm really sorry. I also lost a dog to DM a couple of years ago. As you point out, DM is painless so it's really hard to know when to let them go. Kongur was beginning to weaken in his front legs, as well as the back ones, and having occasional accidents in the house. You've done the kindest thing by sparing your girl the inevitable worsening of this condition. Take care and peace to you.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Kimber.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in peace Kimbo


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss! And almost 14 wow that is incredible. But at the same time it has to make the loss that much worse!

It's going to hurt for a while but honest it will get better with time! I know it sounds "trite" but it's true, Now how much time depends on every individual. But i'm pretty sure I set the standar for "long term grieving??" 

I won't put a number to it becasue that would not be encourging so I'll just say tiem does heal all wounds and stop at that.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss! Almost 14 is a good long life.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

RZZNSTR said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss! Almost 14 is a good long life.


Indeed. That's like over 100 years old in human terms.

It was a good, long life and you can be fiercely proud your dog spent a long time with you this earth.

What you were given is more than you can ever repay.

The debt was death but the true treasure was companionship, love and just being amused by your dog's antics.

That's what we pay for in the long run but if we had to do it all over again, no regrets whatsoever having them in our lives.

Our lives are richer and more blessed because of our non-human family members.

And that's true for them as well.


----------

